# Portable AMP + DAC or a DAP...??



## TechGamer

So basically I am just getting into the Audiophile world... 
 I own the Sennheiser IE80 and the the Sennheiser HD 558... And the Audio Technica ATH M50x... And few others from Bose and Beats (Older ones)
 I like tight crisp bass which I can feel... Not overpowering though... 
And I like my music loud...! 
So I decided to upgrade to something better than the ****ty sound output of my S4...
I was thinking if I should get a DAP or a Portable AMP + DAC... (I have heard that the Portable AMP + DAC is a better option as you get more for what you pay....) 
After getting past that... 
Which one? (Any suggestions would be appreciated)
My Budgets around $200... Do let me know if I should save and get a better one...! 
I was thinking about the Fiio E17k Alpen 2, Fiio E07k, Fiio E17 for the AMP + DAC.. 
And as for the DAPs... I have NO IDEA...! 
  
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## H20Fidelity

http://www.head-fi.org/t/743704/the-fiio-x3-2nd-gen-ex-x3k-x3ii-thread-192k-24b-cs4398-native-dsd-usb-dac-with-lo-and-inline-remote


----------



## KT66

DAP
  
 do you really want all that stuff attached to your phone??
  
 X3ii, DX50 or used Hisoundaudio Studio.


----------



## TechGamer

kt66 said:


> DAP
> 
> do you really want all that stuff attached to your phone??
> 
> X3ii, DX50 or used Hisoundaudio Studio.



If it is gives me better for what I pay and if it will last for a longer while(I mean it wouldn't go outdated like most DAPs...) 
Definitely.... 
I wouldn't mind the extra stuff...


----------



## bzippy

in that budget range a decent combo DAC / amp unit will give you the best sound. i voted E17k. DAP's in this range have noticeably inferior internal amps relative to any decent portable amp, in my limited experience and also according to my reading on the topic. important: this assumes you can bypass both the DAC and the amp of the S4, and send the unmolested digital signal to the E17k -- you can, right? if that's not possible then nothing you do will make much difference when using the phone. in this case then you'd be looking at a DAP (like say FiiO X series) and sending that line out to some external portable amp (the phone is totally out of the picture).


----------



## cehowardNote3

bzippy said:


> in that budget range a decent combo DAC / amp unit will give you the best sound. i voted E17k. DAP's in this range have noticeably inferior internal amps relative to any decent portable amp, in my limited experience and also according to my reading on the topic. important: this assumes you can bypass both the DAC and the amp of the S4, and send the unmolested digital signal to the E17k -- you can, right? if that's not possible then nothing you do will make much difference when using the phone. in this case then you'd be looking at a DAP (like say FiiO X series) and sending that line out to some external portable amp (the phone is totally out of the picture).


 
  
 Just taking in much on this subject..I am just learning as I go along..
  
 From reading your post, the  smartphone, or smartphone plus portable amp, cannot compete with a DAP?


----------



## TechGamer

cehowardnote3 said:


> Just taking in much on this subject..I am just learning as I go along..
> 
> From reading your post, the  smartphone, or smartphone plus portable amp, cannot compete with a DAP?



He means to say that a DAC + Amp combo with a smartphone provided you bypass the smartphones internal Audio equipment Beats any lower range DAP...


----------



## argustimewas

How about an iPhone paired with an Oppo HA-2 DAC/headphone amp?
  
 Works well for me.


----------



## bzzt

argustimewas said:


> How about an iPhone paired with an Oppo HA-2 DAC/headphone amp?
> 
> Works well for me.


 
  
 This is my planned set up. iPhone 6 + Oppo HA-2 to drive my Dunu DN-2000 and eventually Fidelio X2's/HiFiMan HE-400S (undecided yet).
 Both Oppo and Fidelio's are not available locally here in the Philippines though


----------



## wirefriend

Chord Mojo is an option too but it didn't pair well with my CIEMS (Adel A12). DX100 DAP was a bit better than phone+Mojo.


----------



## TechGamer

kt66 said:


> DAP
> 
> do you really want all that stuff attached to your phone??
> 
> X3ii, DX50 or used Hisoundaudio Studio.



Hey 
Which one do you feel I should get? 
X3 II or X5 2nd gen or dx90 or dx50 or the AK jr? Prices don't matter


----------



## KT66

If price and size doesn't matter then Hifiman HM-901s, if shape matters AK120ii
  
 If price does matter a little bit and a great place to start DX90 or DX80- but now I'd get the 90
 ,80 owners probably have a few weeks of issues and updates ahead. 
 The 90 is stable, works and sounds great.


----------



## TechGamer

kt66 said:


> If price and size doesn't matter then Hifiman HM-901s, if shape matters AK120ii
> 
> If price does matter a little bit and a great place to start DX90 or DX80- but now I'd get the 90
> ,80 owners probably have a few weeks of issues and updates ahead.
> The 90 is stable, works and sounds great.



Yeah I just found out about the new daps.. 
I might probably wait a bit for the fiio x7 to come out as well and then probably decide between the fiio x7 and the dx80s...the new ones look way better! And I don't want to buy something that has been discontinued by the company... 
Thanks for your help dude, 
Let me know if there are other good ones around 350 dollars... 
Cheers!


----------



## KT66

I'm sure the X7 wil sound great, but the apps, WiFi etc put me off, it's more of a tablet than a pure music player, another reason why I prefer the HIFIMAN players


----------



## ClieOS

kt66 said:


> I'm sure the X7 wil sound great, but the apps, WiFi etc put me off, it's more of a tablet than a pure music player, another reason why I prefer the HIFIMAN players




You can say the same on A&K and iBasso, except the fact that they didn't let you choose how to use the DAP. I stick strictly to music mode on the X7 and didn't have wifi turn on at all, so it works just like a dedicate DAP. I think it is all in your mind.


----------



## TechGamer

kt66 said:


> I'm sure the X7 wil sound great, but the apps, WiFi etc put me off, it's more of a tablet than a pure music player, another reason why I prefer the HIFIMAN players



How are the Hifiman daps at around 350? Do I have more options or is it just the x7 vs dx80?


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> You can say the same on A&K and iBasso, except the fact that they didn't let you choose how to use the DAP. I stick strictly to music mode on the X7 and didn't have wifi turn on at all, so it works just like a dedicate DAP. I think it is all in your mind.



Well I am fine with more features until the Sq isn't being compromised!


----------



## ClieOS

techgamer said:


> Well I am fine with more features until the Sq isn't being compromised!




I don't think anyone who have carefully listened to an X7 will say SQ is in anyway compromised. In fact, I just compared my X7 to some A&K DAP this morning and I can say X7 stands up to AK380 and the new AK320 quite well*, easily above AK240.

* with the IEM module, and I do think X7 still has room for improvement with future amp module release.


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> I don't think anyone who have carefully listened to an X7 will say SQ is in anyway compromised. In fact, I just compared my X7 to some A&K DAP this morning and I can say X7 stands up to AK380 and the new AK320 quite well*, easily above AK240.
> 
> * with the IEM module, and I do think X7 still has room for improvement with future amp module release.



But the x7 isn't out yet right? 
And I am new to this so I don't know what you said about the amp module will it be rectified in the mass release version?


----------



## SuperFlix

Hey Guys,

I am new here. My name is Florian, living in Vienna Austria.

Hope the Threadowner is ok with me posting in his Thread

I own a pair of beautiful sounding IE 800(which ive got as a real bargain)

My Portable Audio Setup was a
Ipod 3rd Gen + Topping NX1

I was really happy with this setup but unfortunately all my LOD Cables die in 2-3 Weeks...

At the moment im using the Ies on a Lg Flex 2. It doesnt sound bad eiter. But i think there is a lot of potential!

Also i like the idea of a smartphone as a musicplayer more (spotify....) 

Do u have any recommendations for me?

I could get a used Costroy Astrapi for 60 bucks. But i think this isnt really a big step forward.

Hrt Microstreamer? ( A little bit expensive)

Or a litte Dac like the Hifime + Topping Nx1.

Thanks for your advice and help

Greetings from Vienna


----------



## ClieOS

techgamer said:


> But the x7 isn't out yet right?
> And I am new to this so I don't know what you said about the amp module will it be rectified in the mass release version?


 
  
 X7 is already out in China. International release should be soon, as in a month or so.
  
 The current IEM module will be the stock module that will come with every X7, there are at least 3 more amp modules that will be release - mid power, high power as well as balanced amp module. FiiO is also looking for third party to develop other amp modules.


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> X7 is already out in China. International release should be soon, as in a month or so.
> 
> The current IEM module will be the stock module that will come with every X7, there are at least 3 more amp modules that will be release - mid power, high power as well as balanced amp module. FiiO is also looking for third party to develop other amp modules.



So correct me if I am wrong amp modules are basically software related and can be fixed through updates right? (really don't mind that) 

And one last question should I get the x7 or the dx80 or any other suggestions at around $350... And what's the price of the x7s..?

Thanks a ton for your help!


----------



## TechGamer

superflix said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new here. My name is Florian, living in Vienna Austria.
> 
> ...



Well I am OK with you posting here...  
If you like the smartphone music player and apps like Spotify you should check out the Fiio x7...its an android based DAP... Smartphones don't real power ie800s which are top of the line Earphones.. And the Sq on any smartphone is only mediocre as the companies don't really care about hifi audio...


----------



## SuperFlix

Hey Techgamer!

Thx 

Yeah i did take a look at the X7. 

Looks like a really nice piece of teck. 
Only problem is. As a music student my budget isnt that high 

The used Sennheiser did cost me only 130 Bucks O.o. 
(didnt know what he was selling )

The Microstreamer looks really neat.

Yeah u are right. Many Companies try to make the Audio as cheap as possible...

I bought my dad a Fiio E10k for his new Dunu 1000. What a wonderful combo.

I also tried mine on the Dac.
 Sounded a lot better


----------



## TechGamer

superflix said:


> Hey Techgamer!
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...



Wow! That is one hell of a deal! 

If your budgets low you could probably consider Fiio ones which are not and druid or the Hifiman hm700 but I am not sure if they could power your ie800 to their fullest... 
I think at your price point... A dac Cum amp would suit you best but only if you can bypass the internal audio equipment of your smartphone...


----------



## SuperFlix

Hey!

Thx for the help.

Just found this new Hifime Dac http://hifimediy.com/Sabre-9018-DAC 

I think the Dac + My Topping Nx1 semms like a promising Combo

The Smartphone is Usb Otg Capable so i should Work


----------



## 1TrickPony

^I see an auto cucumber somewhere...
Bahaha


----------



## ClieOS

techgamer said:


> So correct me if I am wrong amp modules are basically software related and can be fixed through updates right? (really don't mind that)
> 
> And one last question should I get the x7 or the dx80 or any other suggestions at around $350... And what's the price of the x7s..?
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help!


 
  
 No, amp module is actually a detachable, swappable and upgradable hardware module to the DAP itself. No software involved.
  
 If you have a budget of $350, then X7 will be way too expensive to even consider. But if you ever want to consider an amp/DAC instead of a DAP, the OPPO HA-2 will be excellent choice in your budget.


----------



## SuperFlix

Hey !

My 3 options at the moment are

Hifime 9018 dac + Topping NX1
Cheap , not that portable. Sound ?!

Fiio Q1
Portable, Cheap and good Sound

Beyerdynamic A200p
Very portable, 150 € (Limit) and good / excellent sound

Hard decision. Think the Q1 is the best idea for my Sennis


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> No, amp module is actually a detachable, swappable and upgradable hardware module to the DAP itself. No software involved.
> 
> If you have a budget of $350, then X7 will be way too expensive to even consider. But if you ever want to consider an amp/DAC instead of a DAP, the OPPO HA-2 will be excellent choice in your budget.



Oh DAMN! I was of the impression that the x7 is priced at around 350 Bucks as someone told me so... 
Anyways I am not interested in dac +amp caz it's just too much bulk on the go... So is the dx80 the best DAP at around 350 Bucks or are there better ones at the price range? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TechGamer

superflix said:


> Hey !
> 
> My 3 options at the moment are
> 
> ...



I personally prefer daps or the dac + player thing is already a no for me... Out of beyerdynamic and fiio id go with fiio only caz they can make better daps for the price unlike beyerdynamic who are pretty expensive for the really good daps and sound equipment...


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> No, amp module is actually a detachable, swappable and upgradable hardware module to the DAP itself. No software involved.
> 
> If you have a budget of $350, then X7 will be way too expensive to even consider. But if you ever want to consider an amp/DAC instead of a DAP, the OPPO HA-2 will be excellent choice in your budget.



Should I be considering the x5 2nd gen or the x3 2nd Gen or dx90 or is dx80 the best DAP at the price? 

Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

techgamer said:


> Should I be considering the x5 2nd gen or the x3 2nd Gen or dx90 or is dx80 the best DAP at the price?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 X5II and DX90 are both excellent, X3II will be a small step down from both. Can't really comment on DX80 as I haven't heard it.


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> X5II and DX90 are both excellent, X3II will be a small step down from both. Can't really comment on DX80 as I haven't heard it.



Well thanks a lot mate! 
I think I'll probably choose between the dx80 (supposed to be improved dx90s basically...) and the x5 II....


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> X5II and DX90 are both excellent, X3II will be a small step down from both. Can't really comment on DX80 as I haven't heard it.



Are there any other daps that are worth considering like hifiman or cayin sparks...?


----------



## ClieOS

techgamer said:


> Are there any other daps that are worth considering like hifiman or cayin sparks...?


 
  
 There are more audiophiles DAP than I can ever remember, hard to say which of them is really worth considering as most of them seem pretty good by spec alone.


----------



## TechGamer

clieos said:


> There are more audiophiles DAP than I can ever remember, hard to say which of them is really worth considering as most of them seem pretty good by spec alone.



Well yeah that's true! 
I guess I'll just choose from the popular ones out there (ibasso and fiio) 

Thanks a ton mate!


----------



## wirefriend

techgamer said:


> Well yeah that's true!
> I guess I'll just choose from the popular ones out there (ibasso and fiio)
> 
> Thanks a ton mate!


 
 You may want to take a look at this DAP comparison.


----------



## TechGamer

wirefriend said:


> You may want to take a look at this DAP comparison.



Thanks a lot mate his charts are not updated...


----------



## canali

this topic is relevant for me.
  
 i usually listen to my music thru *streaming* now...since discovering services
 like spotify, tidal (etc) i can't  be bothered to spend hrs at my computer ripping things over.
 ...love the easy access to so many songs that I don't have to own and let's me explore new venues, too.
  
 but I also realize that most streaming is not top quality audio wise..._.is there a way to integrate_
_a dap and smartphone (i have a nexus 5) together_ so I can stream audio (say spotify or whatever)
 and get better quality sound?  I'd love a dap if it offered wifi, but most don't 
 (heard rumours that A&K was working something out with Tidal on this matter...but can't confirm).
  
 i'm  holding back as I haven't found a clear cut solution, despite hearing good things on DAP sound quality.


----------



## canali

interesting article on the future portable audio.
  
 http://cymbacavum.com/2015/05/13/the-biz-where-is-portable-audio-going-an-overview-of-the-new-age-dap-market/
  
 Quote:


canali said:


> this topic is relevant for me.
> 
> i usually listen to my music thru *streaming* now...since discovering services
> like spotify, tidal (etc) i can't  be bothered to spend hrs at my computer ripping things over.
> ...


----------



## TechGamer

canali said:


> this topic is relevant for me.
> 
> i usually listen to my music thru *streaming* now...since discovering services
> like spotify, tidal (etc) i can't  be bothered to spend hrs at my computer ripping things over.
> ...



Hey! 
I am new to streaming music over wifi but what I am sure of is that no music sold on popular sites are of Flac grade... 
However if you are only looking for a DAP that is wifi enabled.. You much check out the fiio x7!
DAPs aren't used by mainstream consumers and are only used by a minority who really care about the music they listen to... That's why mainstream features like wifi are being held back as consumers are afraid that it might come at the expense of lowered sound quality...


----------



## canali

thanks techgamer....i'm obviously 'out of it' and dont' fully comprehend the different files and how they can or cant' be
 transmitted so easily...wifi or not.....still trying to sort things out on my own, too.
  
 i've heard of the Fiio x7..but some have critiqued it for being overpriced.
  
 this article (which i also started in another thread) casts some interesting ideas on where portable audio might be headed
 ie the LG V10, Samsung Galaxy S7 etc
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/789729/interesting-article-where-is-portable-audio-going-an-overview-of-the-new-age-dap-market-and-smartphones
  
 http://cymbacavum.com/2015/05/13/the-biz-where-is-portable-audio-going-an-overview-of-the-new-age-dap-market/
 Quote:


techgamer said:


> Hey!
> I am new to streaming music over wifi but what I am sure of is that no music sold on popular sites are of Flac grade...
> However if you are only looking for a DAP that is wifi enabled.. You much check out the fiio x7!
> DAPs aren't used by mainstream consumers and are only used by a minority who really care about the music they listen to... That's why mainstream features like wifi are being held back as consumers are afraid that it might come at the expense of lowered sound quality...


----------



## wirefriend

techgamer said:


> Hey!
> I am new to streaming music over wifi but what I am sure of is that no music sold on popular sites are of Flac grade...
> However if you are only looking for a DAP that is wifi enabled.. You much check out the fiio x7!
> DAPs aren't used by mainstream consumers and are only used by a minority who really care about the music they listen to... That's why mainstream features like wifi are being held back as consumers are afraid that it might come at the expense of lowered sound quality...


 
 Tidal streams flac grade music online today.
 DX100 DAP released a few years ago has WiFi enabled and plays really good.


----------

